# knock sensor



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

by any chance would the knock sensor make my car stall. that is the only code im showing now. i was showing a MAF code but that went away after i let the car sit with the batt unhooked for about 2 weeks...lol...seriously.
but now i hook up the batt and plug everything in check the ECU for codes and i get 5 and 5 meaning AOK. then i start it it dies like it used to checked for codes and it throws the knock sensor code, tried tht like 4 more times and same thing.


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

mrnoname said:


> by any chance would the knock sensor make my car stall. that is the only code im showing now. i was showing a MAF code but that went away after i let the car sit with the batt unhooked for about 2 weeks...lol...seriously.
> but now i hook up the batt and plug everything in check the ECU for codes and i get 5 and 5 meaning AOK. then i start it it dies like it used to checked for codes and it throws the knock sensor code, tried tht like 4 more times and same thing.



bump...............


----------



## jserrano (Oct 27, 2004)

The KS shouldn't kill the engine. Most bad KS are temperature failure related. When the engine is cold it will show up as good (ECU 55). But once the engine warms up it basically become a open circuit for the ECU and a code 34 is set for it.


----------



## mrnoname (Feb 24, 2005)

well my car wont run long enough to get warm unless i unplug the MAF


----------

